# Anyone ever try Solid Builder by Digital Canal?



## NCBuilder

I've owned SB since '99. In the early days User Friendly was not a consideration. They have improved a lot, but the software has a pretty steep learning curve. However, everyone that I have spoken to thru the years that has it, took the time to learn it, and had the right application to use it, loves it. When I first got it, I had been using cad systems in engineering for about 12 yrs and expected a bit more out of them than they were capable of at the time. As an experiment, (around 2000), I roughed out a design for a 1400 sf "L" plan, added doors and windows, framed it, and ran a materials list - in 9 minutes. Unfortunately, the homes I was building were a good bit larger than that with multiple roof pitches, varying rooflines,etc, and SB (at that time) couldn't handle those, so I drifted elsewhere. I finally upgraded to release 14 based on a promise from the DC salesman (Monty) that I had been jousting with over it for years, but never had the time to re-learn it. I wound up with CA (release 9.5) then 10, and now X1. The strong point of SB is it's BOM and Cut list - it is dead on! 

A local panel builder and a local Superior Wall operation swear by it. I haven't really looked at it since R14, as I tried CA, spent 2 hrs with the free demo desigining a $50k kitchen job that I showed to the customer (before the 4 hr trial version reset). She was so impressed she bought the job! An hour later I bought the software. I can tell you that CA is fantastic for the pretty pictures! Like SB, it has some irritating quirks, but you learn to work around them. CA does not have a BOM! The sellers tell you it does, but it doesn't. At least not one you would want to bid a job by. 

As for Softplan, a very successful local architectural company has used it exclusively for at least 12 yrs - but as of a year ago, they told me they "kept the 3d turned off" and just drew in 2D, because it was too complicated. I don't know if that's a reflection on the software or the architect, so I'm not much help there. 

If you want something to do a detailed material list and print you out a manual to build the house by, including every rafter detailed with lenght, plumb cut info, cheek cuts & birdsmouths, labeled and cross referenced to the framing plan, SB is your program. While building is slow would be a good time to try to learn it.

Having said that, if anyone's intersted in a clean copy of SB 14, I'm going to sell mine. I have the original manuels (from earlier versions) though I don't know how much is still valid, and a clean license. I haven't had it on an active machine or looked at their website in 2-3 years, but they still send me propaganda from time to time, so I'm sure it's transferrable. If anyone's interested, drop me a line at [email protected]. if I don't hear from anyone by mid January, it will probably wind up on ebay along with an extra seat of CA 10 that I don't need. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Beta

*Re SolidBuilder*

SB is a great piece f software IF you are wanting accuracy in your drawings. Most software out there is close enough to a point, but as soon as you get stuck trying to make a complex cut, you get into a line drawing mode and while it is easy to look at, you cannot get the critical data that SB has including cut lists and cut sheets, accurate materials liss, etc.

If you do design work and you want to draw up something quick, I think there are many software programs out there that can do the trick. However, if you are a contractor who is tired of sitting at the kitchen table til all hours of the night trying to get your materials lists (not to mention the other information SB proides), you need to invest the time to learn this program. Saving money on projects makes sense these days whether it is in material, or making certain your subs are on the same page with mterials costs as well as labor, etc.

Impressive program. Talk with Brian Massman. Professional, knowledgeable, honorable.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Beta, do you have any examples of what you have done in SB? I would be intersted in seeingthem.

Thanks.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx

Hey Andy

I used it for a long distance panel factory job last year. They needed production sheets for each wall panel and a pop out plan labeled with the panel ID numbers. Here is a pic of the 3D capabilities - kinda wow factor part of it.


----------



## wallmaxx

Here is a house


----------



## wallmaxx

I will look for some cut sheet stuff


----------



## wallmaxx

http://www.digitalcanal.com/solidbuilder/so_sb.htm

they have lots of real world examples here.

SB is not a pretty picture program...but they are a very precise design pgm


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

What I would like to see is a plan set on a layout page with SB, I didn't see anything on the web site like that. Do you have something like that WallMax?

I have SB 17 and have not had a lot of luck with it, I find the interface to be very cumbersome and difficult to use. Generating a materials list and a cut sheet I find that SB is the best most accurate software but Jeez, it takes so much to get there. It's like the interface is still on MSDOS, just not very intuitive. Roofs I find to be especially difficult, with a bizzar method of generating most roof planes.

God, I paid so much money for it that I would like to be able to offer the GCs I work with a tight and accurate cut-off and materials list and I thought that SB would be just the ticket, but I just can't use it. 

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here is another question: how do you DESIGN with SB, It seems so hard to make changes to walls or even windows and doors let alone cabinets or appliances or fixtures of any sort that I find DESIGNING to near impossible. 
Now a days the client likes to see a few different options on their design and I just don't see doing that with SB.

Andy.


----------



## LeeRowan

*The use of Solid Builder*

I have been using Solid Builder for several years now, and I have used it on 90% of the projects that I have either bid on or actully worked on. It has been very useful in being accurate on the details of what I was going to do and using them in conjunction with architects that I have worked with and helps me to better understand what I am doing. I think it has been an asset to my knowledge of the project.
I have drawn in all the walls, decks, bathoom, electrical, kitchens, etc. the program offers a great deal of the items to which you are installing and helps you to be very detailed in extra joist, beams, rafters, etc., and very versatile in creating different components to a construction project.


----------



## LeeRowan

*Walls*



ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here is another question: how do you DESIGN with SB, It seems so hard to make changes to walls or even windows and doors let alone cabinets or appliances or fixtures of any sort that I find DESIGNING to near impossible.
> Now a days the client likes to see a few different options on their design and I just don't see doing that with SB.
> 
> Andy.


: Have you used the options such as move openings, change discricption, project walls, move walls, corners and such. many of these little details are easy with practice, and just as practical as an eraser and a pencil.


----------



## wallmaxx

I just received SB19 in the mail today for free since I maintain my VIP tech support. Sounds like some good updates.

Now if I can just find where I packed the PC.


----------



## LeeRowan

wallmaxx said:


> I just received SB19 in the mail today for free since I maintain my VIP tech support. Sounds like some good updates.
> 
> Now if I can just find where I packed the PC.


I also have received SB19 and with it came two updates/patches: No problem.
W/SB19 they have the block options, to which I never use, because I would rather just make my own room or walls with proper specs, than to use theirs and adjust them to what I need. They also give you something for quick floor plans, to which I see no use, but to some they may be very useful. 
They had in SB14 and before that, in working drawings, under symbols; "itrim", which indicated interior trims. I am a remodeler and when I introduce a plan with elevation, I want to show the trim. With the older versions you could apply trim to the walls such as crowns, base and chair, but now they do not have that in their program. I have been trying for a year or so to have them copy a document or file that had the "itrim" in the symbols part of the program, but they do not seem to have it at digital canal. I was kind of hoping that someone out there might know what I am talking about and copy the file from their "library" in the program which that had the "itrim" in that file and email to me, then I could copy and paste that in to my library and use it.
On the most part, I am very satisfied with Solid Builder.


----------



## Panzer5

How do you guys do chimneys? Anyone got a block I can copy?


----------



## trmadere

*solid builder*

Just make sure you know what your doing, I've used it in the past and stopped because two units failed while using it. And after paying for it if your unit fails you'll have to fork out some more money to get another authorization code. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------

